# parvo



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Today I was talking to this guy in my neibor hood and hhe told me that ounce a dog gets parvo, if it survives than he can't get it again. He also said that the ADBA doesn't recognize Jeep lines. Is he right?


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Is he right?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Here is some info on parvo I would think it would be unlikely once a dog get's parvo and lives throgh it to get it again because their system has built up an immunity to the virus but I wouldn't say that it would be immpossible to contract it a second time just not likely. Best prevention is get your pup vaccintaed up to 20 weeks of age and then anually after that.

Parvo FAQs

Jeep aligator is a well known game bloodline and no it's not true there are many apbt's with Jeep Alligator bloodlines in the adba it's a very old game bloodline Here is an article from the adba about bloodlines.

A bloodline can be based on a breeder, such as in the example of Howard Heinzl, or it can also be based on an individual stud dog or brood bitch. In this case, it is usually a prominent dog that genetically throws such quality, that a high percentage of its offspring all breed true for this quality. An example of this is Crenshaw's (Jerry's) Champion Honeybunch. Honeybunch was a bitch from the Carver and Boudreaux bloodline which genetically possessed such quality that, when bred to five different stud dogs, produced top dogs from every litter. There was no wrong way to breed this bitch. She produced quality from all five breeders. *One of her sons, Crenshaw's Champion Jeep, is given credit in some circles for being one of the greatest producing studs of modern APBT history, You hear of fanciers, that credit Jeep with establishing a distinct "bloodline" of his own.* We can argue that, Jeep is really a dog from the Honeybunch line or 25% Carver, 25% Boudreaux, 50% Loposay cross, depending on how far back in his pedigree you want to go or to whom you want to give the credit.

American Dog Breeders Association < ----- click here to read more


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks

Do you pronounce boudreaux like (bow-dreex)?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

like bow-droh


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Luvthypitbull that's how I pronounce it :thumbsup:


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

...I've always heard it pronounced " Boo Dro"


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I thought it was pronouced Boor- dough. It is french. My dog Matayha is the only survivor of parvo. I lost her six brothers and sisters. She has had one time update on her vaccinations in her six years. She doesn't go any place and she hates the vets. I usually sto giving vaccs. at age 5. Mikado has to have his cause of theraphy training.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

That's how I pronounce it, too, Sharon.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

I believe its "Boo-dro". This is him then.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

This is him now.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

And this is Jeep.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Boudreaux =Boo-Dro

the R comes after the D so not boor-doe (Which is a city in France fyi)


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Another good Jeep pic I forgot I had. I also have some of Bo & Honeybunch if anyone wants to see them!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I'd love to see the pics you have of Bo & Honeybunch 

*Here's a couple of my ADBA registered Jeep dogs...*

*AKA male...*










*Finale female...*










I can see the Jeep in them


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Sadie parvo vaxx only is needed every three years for the normal Distemper cocktail. Leptospirosis vaxx and Lyme are the only ones that need yearly boosters.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

CH Honeybunch ROM


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

CH Finleys Bo ROM


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Sadie parvo vaxx only is needed every three years for the normal Distemper cocktail. Leptospirosis vaxx and Lyme are the only ones that need yearly boosters.


I prefer them all yearly just to be on the safe side I am not doubting you I know you work in a vet's office I just prefer to give them yearly after their 8-20 week round


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I can see the Jeep in them [/QUOTE]

AKA IS A SPITTING IMAGE OF JEEP :clap:


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

SadieBlues said:


> I prefer them all yearly just to be on the safe side I am not doubting you I know you work in a vet's office I just prefer to give them yearly after their 8-20 week round


I think some vets use 1 yr shots and some use 3 yr shots. We do them yearly as well. Nikki(my girlfriend)also works at a vet.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Marty said:


> I'd love to see the pics you have of Bo & Honeybunch
> 
> *Here's a couple of my ADBA registered Jeep dogs...*
> 
> ...


These are some beauitful dogs...the way they are supposed to be built :thumbsup:


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Another Jeep pic. Most have probably already seen this one though.


----------

